# Need Lake Calcasieu charter



## Stephen2374 (May 30, 2018)

Hey guys - need a recommendation for a fishing charter on Lake Calcasieu. I know HBRG is an option, but looking for another option if needed. Thanks in advance


----------



## 1shortstrike (Oct 21, 2016)

Scott Hachney
BayHippie Outfitters
1(337)302 6232


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*Calcasieu Charter*

Captain Bruce Baugh 337-660-1814
Tideline Charters

This guy knows his way around Calcasieu and he is an excellent fisherman


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

We have a blast with this guy. He used to work for HBRG but does his own thing now.

http://buscemeblackdog.com/


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Scott ....Bay Hippie outfitters x2


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

FISHHOGG said:


> Captain Bruce Baugh 337-660-1814
> Tideline Charters
> 
> This guy knows his way around Calcasieu and he is an excellent fisherman


Yes. Me and my buddies fished with him a few years back. He lives on the same block as Paul Brown and he has nice, comfortable lodging across the street. He put us on the most awesome school of reds I have ever seen. Plenty Speckled Trout also. Will wade or drift. Your choice. We had a great first day of a 2 day trip and then about 11 am, one of my buddies had a heat stroke. Hospital here we go. Oh well, there will be another time.

Solar Screens, Ext. Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
2Cool Discounts
Call Mike (SolarScreenGuy) at 713-446-3249


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Bruce Baugh would be my choice and Busceme probably my 2nd. I fished with Scott Hanchey and am surprised so many recommend him....I was not impressed and would never use him again. It was a few years ago and he just didnâ€™t seem to know what he was doing so maybe he has improved with experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Bruce or Hackberry Rod and Gun for me. I always have a good time with the Stansel brothers and they've always put me on fish.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

If you want a high end trip with great fishing/guides, 5 star accommodations and split fishing in the lake for specs and in the marsh for reds, try Grosse Savanne Lodge a shot. Best trips I ever had there were with these guys... Lodge is all inclusive with food/drink, and equipment is top notch.
www.grossesavanne.com

Makes HBRG look like a dump in both service and appearance...


----------



## SeaJay33 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cajun Paradise Charters is awesome! Great captains/guides, nice boats, will put you on the fish.

https://www.cajunparadisecharters.com/


----------



## HooknUp (May 29, 2011)

SeaJay33 said:


> Cajun Paradise Charters is awesome! Great captains/guides, nice boats, will put you on the fish.
> 
> https://www.cajunparadisecharters.com/


X2 Been fishing with Kevin for 5 years now. Awesome outfitter!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I would get Bruce he's easy going great sense of humor and knows where they live. He loves wading and throwing lures. 
All around good fisherman.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

TX CHICKEN said:


> I fished with Scott Hanchey and am surprised so many recommend him....I was not impressed and would never use him again. It was a few years ago and he just didnâ€™t seem to know what he was doing so maybe he has improved with experience.


This is his brother Brian (he is watching another boat pot licking us in the pic). He put us on fish. And we had a good time with him. They fish from the boat, we threw lures, but they had some shrimp. Younger guys, but a lot of fun.

Fished with Bruce as well and know that he catches big trout wading. had a good time fishing with the guy, but we didnt boat many fish at all.

Jeremy Waltrip is another guide I would throw out there. Fun guide, with some good BS and can fish.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I know he's been banned and there is a likelihood that he has not always played fair in competitions, but Jared Adams is the guy if you are looking for a trophy. Me and my friend used him and we smoked everyone on the water that day. Adams Trophy Charters


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

X2 on Jeremy Waltrip 337-789-9002 Tell him FREON sent you.


----------



## TXLoanGuy (Sep 9, 2016)

Some great guides listed. The big thing is to tell everyone what you are looking for in a trip. Redfish, trout, wading, big trout, nice boat etc.. HR&G is great for corporate entertaining. They have an incredible systematic way of doing things. If you book with them make sure you request your guide. If not you never know who you might fish with. Some of their guides are great and some are average. Bay Hippie Outfitters and Scott 
Hanchey are red fishing machines. They fish a lot in the marsh and it is a different experience. Scott is a standup guy. One trip we tried one area caught a few and then the wind picked up. He trailered the boat and brought us to another location where we hammered the redfish. Many guides would not do the same. His lodge is very nice and just down the street from HR&G. Busceme is super fun and entertaining. He is also a good fisherman. They are a lot of good guides. Each will have good days and bad days just like all of us doing life. Make your requests to the guide clear so he can make your trip the best possible. Then tip on how well they listened and how hard they tried. But don't bring any bananas on a trip out of Calcasieu or you might get a good ******* cussing. LOL


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Any thoughts on Mark Hughes out of hackberry charters ?


----------



## Martidc1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Mark Hughes hands down. Very honest and reasonably priced for the experience you’ll have with him. +1 (337) 794-4648


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

I canâ€™t say enough good about Mark Huse. He is my next door neighbor and I am his right hand man. I just purchased his lodges and will be offering all inclusive trips for up to twelve. We work together and offer our customers the best trip possible. Take A look at redtailcharters.com. We are ready to go.


----------



## limpline (Sep 15, 2009)

Mark Huse is the first on my list. I've fished with him for about 7 years I guess. Always had a great time. I'll be fishing with him again in a few weeks.


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

TXLoanGuy said:


> Bay Hippie Outfitters and Scott
> Hanchey are red fishing machines. They fish a lot in the marsh and it is a different experience. Scott is a standup guy. One trip we tried one area caught a few and then the wind picked up. He trailered the boat and brought us to another location where we hammered the redfish. Many guides would not do the same. His lodge is very nice and just down the street from HR&G.


x2 - Scott has always worked very hard to put us on fish. I do at least two trips with him a year and will be down there in a couple of weeks. I would recommend him to anyone looking to book a trip.

-SA


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

Redtailcharters.com said:


> I canâ€™t say enough good about Mark Huse. He is my next door neighbor and I am his right hand man. I just purchased his lodges and will be offering all inclusive trips for up to twelve. We work together and offer our customers the best trip possible. Take A look at redtailcharters.com. We are ready to go.


I've known/fished with Mark for the better part of 25 years. A standup guy and one heck of a fisherman.


----------



## LouietheDrifter (May 18, 2009)

Hackberry R&G


----------



## limpline (Sep 15, 2009)

Redtailcharters.com said:


> I canâ€™t say enough good about Mark Huse. He is my next door neighbor and I am his right hand man. I just purchased his lodges and will be offering all inclusive trips for up to twelve. We work together and offer our customers the best trip possible. Take A look at redtailcharters.com. We are ready to go.


Thanks for letting us stay at your place Thursday night while we fished with Mark. You have a very nice, clean place and would highly recommend it!


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Totally Tuna said:


> I know he's been banned and there is a likelihood that he has not always played fair in competitions, but Jared Adams is the guy if you are looking for a trophy. Me and my friend used him and we smoked everyone on the water that day. Adams Trophy Charters


Jared's only fishing tournaments now and not guiding. I agree on the trophy stuff...have always done well when fishing with him.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

How did your fishing trip go?



limpline said:


> Thanks for letting us stay at your place Thursday night while we fished with Mark. You have a very nice, clean place and would highly recommend it!


----------



## limpline (Sep 15, 2009)

We fished with Mark Huse and kept about 42 trout, 13 flounder, and 1 red.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Sounds like a great trip. Glad ya'll had a good one.



limpline said:


> We fished with Mark Huse and kept about 42 trout, 13 flounder, and 1 red.


----------



## limpline (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks. With the water conditions the way they were, I'm surprised we caught what we did.


----------

